# Some extreme movements



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Traveling backwards in collection:
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=bW0gLYhUR-0

Jambette pirouette
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=G15CFbIPebA

1 tempi changes on a serpentine
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=XxqlWMAGerA

Jambette in canter
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo89hNPQXIk

The most insano spanish walk I've ever seen 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=lpCvQBALBX0

Passage espangola
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=iiS-GciTz5E


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

those were awesome!

Thanks so much for posting those!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow :shock: super cool!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats cool!!! You got to ask though 'What were they sniffing when they though of the Jambette?" 

Its like in the tackroom one day "I know lets get our horses to carryon like they've got a wounded leg!! Just because we've taught them everything else!!!"


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Kiki said:


> Thats cool!!! You got to ask though 'What were they sniffing when they though of the Jambette?"
> 
> Its like in the tackroom one day "I know lets get our horses to carryon like they've got a wounded leg!! Just because we've taught them everything else!!!"


lol!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Amazing!  WOW


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Kiki said:


> Thats cool!!! You got to ask though 'What were they sniffing when they though of the Jambette?"
> 
> Its like in the tackroom one day "I know lets get our horses to carryon like they've got a wounded leg!! Just because we've taught them everything else!!!"


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

wow. I wouldnt even know how to begin to teach a horse to do that. some of it sure does -look- bizzare. But thats impressive.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Impressive spanish walk. I can only imagine the muscle on the neck and shoulders of that horse:shock:


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Impressive spanish walk. I can only imagine the muscle on the neck and shoulders of that horse:shock:


no kidding:shock:


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

wow! Amazing! It would be a great expirience to train with them! The collection was incredible for the backup canter!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I can barely walk in a straight line on my own two feet! Tres Bien!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

This is amazing, thank you for posting.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kiki said:


> 'What were they sniffing when they though of the Jambette?"
> 
> Its like in the tackroom one day "I know lets get our horses to carryon like they've got a wounded leg!! Just because we've taught them everything else!!!"


AHHHH HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!:razz:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

:shock: Wow! Those are pretty cool!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

wow that's amazing! :-o


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

wow i love the jambette pirouette!


----------



## KR Classified Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

The stuff those horses can do is just amazing. It does make you wonder though, WHY do they do stuff like that lol. It is incredible 
Chelsae


----------

